# Bi-color HMPK X Orange HM



## Fourthwind (Jan 28, 2015)

So here is my next attempt at a spawn. Working on a stable blue body with orange fins. The female is 4 ray and 2ng gen orange. We will see what they produce. Introduced the male to the breeding tank yesterday, and he blew a few bubbles into the nest overnight. Not a lot. About a 50 cent piece area in the bubble wrap. (BTW the bubble wrap works awesome) I introduced the female into the tank inside a breeder trap this morning. I find this works well for me. Lets water flow in the trap. I do believe that some of the breeding hormone escaping helps. Right now the male has become a nesting fool since the female is visible. He is going through all the normal motions you would expect to see. Planning on keeping the female in the breeder trap for 24 hours before release. Wish me luck!


----------



## Fourthwind (Jan 28, 2015)

Better pic of the male.


----------



## mashp (Feb 24, 2015)

beautiful pair, subbing


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

How did it go?


----------



## colemmalaka (Mar 23, 2015)

What a beautiful pair. I'm really excited to see how this pans out.


----------



## Fourthwind (Jan 28, 2015)

*Update: * Well the Bi Color male was a real PIMA. When he did finally accept the female, he only wrapped a few times successfully, and once he had about 30 eggs in the nest he chased her away. She tried like crazy to come back and get wrapped again, but he just wouldn't do it. As of right now I only have a few fry out of that. Have another blue and orange male, but he is a bit small right now. May have to wait until I get my orange HMPK to try this female again. Onward and upward as they say. My HMCT's look like they are ready to go again.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

That's a shame, but maybe a small spawn will be more manageable.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Fourthwind said:


> *Update: * Well the Bi Color male was a real PIMA. When he did finally accept the female, he only wrapped a few times successfully, and once he had about 30 eggs in the nest he chased her away. She tried like crazy to come back and get wrapped again, but he just wouldn't do it. As of right now I only have a few fry out of that. Have another blue and orange male, but he is a bit small right now. May have to wait until I get my orange HMPK to try this female again. Onward and upward as they say. My HMCT's look like they are ready to go again.


Same thing happened to me with the spawn I'm currently raising up, the dad just didn't want more kids haha.

Good thing is, it'll be more easier on you with less fish from this spawn.


----------



## Fourthwind (Jan 28, 2015)

Actually harder to feed. Only got 4 fry. Had to put them in a net breeder so I can feed without overfeeding the whole tank. That and I am having to use up a breeder tank for so little output. Kinda frustrating.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Ahh, well I guess it's all on how you perceive it then!


----------



## Fourthwind (Jan 28, 2015)

Update: I have 9 fry from this spawn that all seem to be doing very well. I have kept them in a net breeder so that the feedings can be kept small. I have noticed that keeping the tank temp at 83° has made a huge difference in growth rate over my last spawn kept at 80°. Hard to get any kind of pictures with them in the breeder net, but I can see tails


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## Fourthwind (Jan 28, 2015)

Update:

Ended up with 11 fry. Hard to count when they are small! Most are a 1/2 inch in body length now and are starting to show some color. Looks like a real mixed batch. Some Bi color, some solid, and even have 2 that are DT's. Look forward to getting my good camera back so I can take some good photo's. Camera phones just don't cut it when trying to get pics of fry.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Wow, I can't wait to see them!


----------



## FishMemory (Jul 7, 2015)

I'm going to subscribe this can't wait to hear more!


----------



## Fourthwind (Jan 28, 2015)

*Baby update*

Still have all 11 babies. Can't call them fry anymore. At just shy of two months they are juveniles. Most about 3/4" long now. Eating small pellets, and blood worms now.

Here is a short video clip since my DSLR is still MIA  You can see one of my two DT's is turning red in the fin  quite the mix of color variants.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Wow, they're so active!


----------



## Fourthwind (Jan 28, 2015)

*Update!*

I have jarred the juveniles from this spawn now. Here is one of the males I am keeping. Debating what to call him. Sunset HMPK or Orange pineapple HMPK. I did hit a few marks that I wanted with this fish. Good orange fins and large finned plakat. I am hoping that the blue irrid on his body will come through more as he grows out.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

So how old are they now? 

That fish is stunning and gorgeous combined!!!


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

wow, he is beautiful


----------



## Fourthwind (Jan 28, 2015)

litelboyblu said:


> So how old are they now?
> 
> That fish is stunning and gorgeous combined!!!


Three months old. Largest ones are about 1.5 inches. smallest is still at about 1 inch. But those are also DT's.


----------

